# What got you into this hobby?



## pnshmntMMA (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is already a thread, search came up neg. How bout a little social interaction between members? So...

What got you into this hobby?

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?


I got some time to kill, and i KNOW some of you lurk on here throughout the day as i do, so lets all have a nice discussion. 

-chris


----------



## johnharper (Aug 25, 2011)

I always found the way tarantulas spin their webs to be fascinating and also how strong their webs are, also they are really some colorful ones out there. My favorite arboreal is the suntigers also love the b smithis too.


----------



## JayMadison (Aug 25, 2011)

1. When I was six I got to hold a tarantula at a nature center, thought it was the coolest thing ever
2. Hmm there are so many, probably and obt or a p. metallica 
3. A Black Dragon, it would make commuting much easier
4. NES/SNES games and books on computers


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 25, 2011)

1. My dad....he has always taught me to explore  

2. G. pulchra ...I love how black they are and there just stunning to me  

3. P. metallica  ...cuz i'm a newbie and i've never had an OW Tarantula and i love there colors  

4. Iranian Jaya Jaguar Carpet Python (female)

5. lots of stuff ....herping,acting,singing,photography, play electric guitar, listen to music non stop lol, I love reptiles , helping with  the kids at church


----------



## deathkorps (Aug 25, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Not sure if this is already a thread, search came up neg. How bout a little social interaction between members? So...
> 
> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> ...


1. i've always wanted T's, but never really had the opportunity until fairly recently.
2. i've only got G.Rosea's for now...
3. all of em! lol, i guess eventually i'd want an OBT once i've got better experience
4. luck dragon, can never have enough
5. i prepare for the zombie apocalypse, and until that happens i spend my time doing commission paint jobs for warhammer 40k


----------



## zorora (Aug 25, 2011)

1.  My four year old daughter get me into tarantulas, from September to Christmas she insisted it was the only thing she wanted from "Santa" without ever being prompted or being around one.  What kind of 4 yr old GIRL wants a spider?!?!  Needless to say...   Santa came through with a G pulchra,  9 months later we have 5 tarantulas.

4. A pygmy goat.  If you have ever been around them, especially as kids(young goats), they are awesome, super playful, easy to take care of, the size of a small dog, and who wouldn't love to be having a party in the backyard BBQing with a goat running around your guest's feet? Baah!  Baah! especially in urban San Diego.  My girls would love it too!


----------



## Ben Oliver (Aug 25, 2011)

what got me into T's was when i started collecting my lizards about 14 years ago i had a small little avic avic that we got in at the pet store i worked at. favorite T would have to be the H. Lividum and why because they are one of the species that many people say bad things about. my dream T would have to be a G. Pulchra color size temperment ( for most not all ) T - Rex all time fav critter. let see i collect lizards T's cockroaches, hunt and fish,


----------



## Amoeba (Aug 25, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I have no idea but I started out looking at rough green snakes and somehow ended up looking at scorpions then Ts now as my girlfriend would say "Lord help me!"

Nhandu Chromatus. They are gorgeous and have a temper. 

<EDIT>I lied it's hands down a Brachypelma auratum I think they are the best looking Brachy ever.

I'd like to own chickens again.

I longboard, rummage through thrift shops, I like old cars (I own a 74 VW beetle), I make stencils and modify clothing and go to concerts (BAD BRAINS SEPT. 22!!!!!!!!)


----------



## tarantulaballz3 (Aug 25, 2011)

1. pretty much myself doing research, my parents dont really like the fact i have tarantulas
2. P. Metallica, WAY awesome colors and there pretty docile.
3. id have to say P. regalis
4. a blue tree monitor
5. snowboard, skate, explore, play xbox...


----------



## Lillith (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Got myself into T's. Was at a pet store looking for a pet for myself and they happened to have tarantulas. Among them was a brachypelma albiceps sling which I thought was cute so I snatched her up. I had no idea what she was at the time and now that I do, I feel very lucky! I still have her and she is going strong. 
2. Brachypelma Albiceps of course. 
3. Blue fang ;3  
4. A blue tongue skink!
5. draw, write, skii, take care of animals.....I love animals <3


----------



## coco (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive always been into spiders, ever since I was a kid I collected all kinds of swedish spiders and kept in tanks in my room.

So hard to just pick one, hmm... Out of the ones I have or have had it has to be P. Murinus because of the temper and hissing sounds!

Encyocratella olivacea no doubt! Hopefully I can get one this fall from some of the expos im attending.

Varanus komodoensis, or Komodo Monitor/Dragon whatever name you prefer. I would prolly not want to have one as a pet but one of my goals is to at least see one in the wild.

Spend quite alot of time with my Gf and dog Gizmo, friends, gaming and of course some partying! 

What about you pnshmntMMA?


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 26, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
Arachnophobia

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
Hmmm, hard call.  My two favorite individuals that currently reside with me are Brachypelma verdezi and Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta'.  I really like my GBBs and OBTs, too.

What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have?
Another, "Hmmm".  I really like the Brachypelmas and would like to round out my collection, with B. albiceps at the top of the wish list.

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
Yet another, "Hmmm"...  As a veterinary technician in a mixed practice I work with a myriad of species.  Sort of like my grandchildren, I like being able to interact with them, then send them home.  I'm partial to dogs and would like to have another Australian Cattle Dog.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Play Gardens of Time on FB, genealogy, continuing education (licensing requirement and fun, too!), outdoor stuff.


----------



## takelondon (Aug 26, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
I was searching for hues of blue on Google and happened to search for "cobalt blue". I came across an image of an H. lividum from Phong's Tarantulas. I was amazed that such a brightly colored tarantula could exist; it looked nothing like the brown and gray rosies I'd seen in pet shops. I showed the image to Sam when he returned home, and he was equally impressed. Our fascination and curiosity led us to many more images of gorgeous tarantulas, and after extensive research, we decided we'd like to try keeping one. And here we are, four months and 44 tarantulas later!

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
Probably P. subfusca; I love those deep, earthy tones on the gorgeous pokie pattern. I also REALLY love some of the very purple Ts being sold as Avicularia sp. "Peru purple".

What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have?
M. balfouri; I simply don't have the funds to purchase one right now. I would also love an A. amazonica (also pricey and somewhat difficult to come by) and A. bicoloratum (I love the boehmei look but am allergic to urticating hairs), but they seem to be in short supply as of late.

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
A Bernese Mountain Dog. Currently we don't have the space or energy for a large-breed dog, but we both love Berners and would love to own one eventually.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
I am very interested in dog psychology, and love all things artsy and crafty (been working on getting a scrapbook of our Ts started.) I am an avid gamer and love to read, mainly non-fiction/realistic fiction. I love travel and have visited many incredible locations around the world.


-Kendra


----------



## Shell (Aug 26, 2011)

1. An intense fear of spiders and many long conversations about them with a friend and fellow AB member (PrimalTaunt.) I finally decided to get one and that helped my fear and now...

2. G. pulchripes, my female was my first spider and the one that got me hooked on this hobby. 

3. Monocentropus balfouri

4. Dream animal not so much as I grew up on a Morgan horse farm and still work with them, but I would love my own farm and herd again.

5. Ride/train horses, play with my kids, draw and paint (although not nearly as much anymore since my 2 kids keep me busy.)


----------



## A7xConnor (Aug 26, 2011)

I held a tarantula when I was about 7 or 8, but that was not got me into the hobby, I always joked that having a tarantula would be cool, just because my mum hated them  but initially I was looking on a reptile forum for bearded dragons because I was considering getting one, but I came across a G.Pulchra which I just fell in love with, and I have that exact one I fell inlove with in my room with me, I've only had her a year so I guess my hobby has only been a year long, have 2 T's but absolutley sure it will grow 

Gotta be the Pulchra 

I don't know about a "dream" tarantula, there's so many out there that I want, my lovley girl will have to be my dream (;

My dream pet would have to be a really hot slave lesbian that secretly liked males.. Or a walkin' talkin' banana.

Love playing guitar, listening to music, social life has dropped a LOT since having diabetes ):


----------



## Verneph (Aug 26, 2011)

1.  I guess I just woke up one day and wanted a Tarantula.  

2.  Tough call.  My A. Avic. is still a juvie and completely adorable, but my P. Irminia is a gorgeous looking spider.  Then again, my G. Rosie is awfully quirky at times.  I don't think I truly have a favorite right now.   

3.  Right now I really want a B. Smithi, but that's bound to change eventually.  

4.  A Husky or a Wolf Dog (or, heck, an actual Wolf).  

5.  I write and play video games.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Aug 26, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
i was always interested in scary things, like big hairy spiders. so i got a few scorpions, and got bored and decided to get a T. now i have 3, G rosea, L parahybana and a versicolor. the latter are slings. for some reason i cant get enough.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
probably my LP because of the great expectations i have for it when it gets bigger.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
going to have to go with a P Murinus. its about all i really want to take on. dont wana go for the really hardcore OWs, once i get an OBT i think ill curtail m collecting. i think. thats what i said after the first, and second...

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
well i wanted a chimp, until i saw it rip that ladies face off on TV.. dream pet would be honestly any kind of dog. i grew up around them, but never had one that was my own. 

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
I am the founder of a Paranormal Research group in Maryland. i never believed in ghosts until i went to Gettysburg PA, and it all changed! besides that i work in Law Enforcement for baltimore county. I LOVE competing in Gracie Jiu Jitsu. I shoot AT LEAST once a month. I collect all sorts of small arms, rifles, pistols, and general militaria. and i also check this forum a few times a day! lots of great info on here


----------



## Crysta (Aug 26, 2011)

Q: What got you into this hobby?
A: Well, I wanted to show all the preppy girls in high school some "love" with my tarantulas...
lol
Nah, it all started out when I collected this big Grey orb weaver, and put her up in the corner of my room, and called her Martha. I was four. I had her there for about 4 months, eating flies and stuff, then one day she was gone. I asked my mom what happened to Martha, she said it was gross and vacuumed her up  ...poor girl. 

Q: What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
A: Don't really have any favorites, but I really always loved P. pulcher and T. gigas. 

Q: What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
A: Not really a dream, but i'd love an A. purpurea or A. juruensis 

Q: What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
A: I would love a Jaguar or clouded leopard as  pet.

Q: What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
photography, go to school, play with boys (when they arent scared of my spiders), hang out, violin, and sleep.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Aug 26, 2011)

1. Used to be absolutely terrified by any kind of spider. Then I bought my first T and have loved them since. And been addicted to buying new ones. 

2. I'm big on Avics, so probably either my Versi or my Purpurea. I just love their colors. 

3. Like I said I'm big on Avics so probably a Diversipes. I suppose you could put a Haplopelma Lividum if I could ever work up the courage to get one. 

4. How about a pet jaguar? Hey why not?

5. I try my hand at the various women in the area. I tend to get negative reactions though once they find out that I have pet tarantulas. "Why spiders and not just a snake?" is the question I usually tend to get asked


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 26, 2011)

1. i have always been interested in tarantulas, always out in the woods or somewhere exploring and catching, taking pictures of things.
2. so far too many to tell, but a few are S.calceatum, all Poecilotheria, baboons
3. M. balfouri
4. african spotted hyena
5. hunting, fishing, trapping, taxidermy, mudding, riding, camping, hiking, looking at my T's and other things.


----------



## cnapple (Aug 26, 2011)

1. I got over my (intense) fear of spiders when I handled a G. pulchripes in my Invertebrate Biology course. I knew I had to have one when, a few years later, I handled a big female B. vagans we caught down in Florida. It kind of spiraled out of control from there. 

2. Currently, I'm smitten by the P. muticus I recently got. Something about the stout, stocky build and deep rusty velvet look about them, I find really appealing. Possibly tied would be my juv. male B. auratum. Absolutely gorgeous, and thinks he's an OBT so his attitude is a lot of fun. 

3. My dream T would probably be a B. baumgartenei (where can I find one of these??), or a Harpactirella lightfooti (little out of my price range). One day I'd also like to buy a big female G. pulchra.

4. Fantasy pet: Definitely a big cat of some sort, probably a tiger or a puma. Realistically: Every slot on my T wish list filled.

5. Lately, aside from keeping Ts for fun, I also stare at them in my research lab for hours at a time. I also enjoy drinking craft beer and going to breweries, reading, rock climbing, and spending time outdoors.


----------



## Hantsche (Aug 26, 2011)

I JUST got into this hobby, and it started from catching a wild T.

As a kid, I had seen my dad catch and play with tarantulas, but I was always to freaked out to touch them. I moved in with my buddy, who at the time had caught one which he kept for a day or so, and I told him, "Alright, not this one, but the next tarantula I see, I will hold." Sure enough, about a month later, I ended up letting one crawl on me. At first it was kind of a stunt to scare some girls, but something in my head clicked, and I decided I wanted to keep it. I looked up some basic stuff on the web, found out he is a Texas Brown Tarantula (A. anax), got him a 5gal tank, and now I'm hooked.

If "Eddie" turns out to be a male, I'll release him, and buy a sling. I haven't decided what type yet, but I think raising one from a baby would be fun.

What really got me was that when he first crawled on me, it felt like 8 tiny little paws (and still does), and I love letting him crawl on me!


----------



## Crysta (Aug 27, 2011)

Hantsche said:


> I
> 
> If "Eddie" turns out to be a male, I'll release him, and buy a sling. I haven't decided what type yet, but I think raising one from a baby would be fun.


Dont release him. Find him a female, or send him off to do a trade. You can introduce pathogens from the crickets you feed him to the wild population = nono. That's great you have a nice tarantula though 


*Ignore me* thought he was waiting till he molted mature...


----------



## Shell (Aug 27, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Dont release him. Find him a female, or send him off to do a trade. You can introduce pathogens from the crickets you feed him to the wild population = nono. That's great you have a nice tarantula though


The spider was just wild caught in the last day or so, Crysta. He was advised to let him go again and buy CB. That's what that is about.


----------



## Josh Perry (Aug 27, 2011)

I was an arachnophobe so I got a g rosea
My favorite is my avic avic cus she's colorful and always visible 
My dream t is a c marshalli (idk if I Spelt that right or not)
I'd like a lap girraf if they were real but I'd like to have a 2 headed turtle
And I keep reptiles


----------



## arachnokid6 (Aug 27, 2011)

my mom got me a zeebra leg and then i got into spiders and then iv been keeping them for 13 years


----------



## Spidercrazy (Aug 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby? my neighbor had a tarantula (he was 16 and i was like 12) he had a g. rosea and had to get rid of it his parents were making him. so i asked my step dad if i could have it and he agreed so that was cool but then my mom saw me holding it and made me get rid of it :/ and after i just absolutely wanted one and got another when i was 15 

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? P. subfusca because of the amazing colors this T has

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have? P. metallica

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? A wolf 

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun? study and observe wild insects and arachnids


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
I found that a pet store near me had a G rosea, so I went and bought it.  Gateway drug...

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
B vagans.  She has so much attitude, and she's SO pretty!

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
A purpurea

What dream animal would you like to be able to have as a pet?
Galapagos penguin

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Music


----------



## sebeed (Aug 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
My fiance, prior to his getting into Ts i never really had an opinion or thoughts on tarantulas. I thought the tarantulas were pretty cool but i didn't really start getting into them till we moved in together and i saw them on a daily basis, then i started wanting my own...that was in march lol, now i have six

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
Of what i own, hmmm, i would have to say Pim my A. avicularia. despite his pooping on me frequently lol, hes just adorable

[video=youtube;sKgD5ZGmHIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKgD5ZGmHIo[/video]

even shooting poop at me hes adorable!

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
P. irminia - although sometime in the far far far far future i would love to have an S. calciatum and an H.maculata

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
hmmmm, i would really like a greyhound, but i am looking to get one after i own a house - i dont want to get a dog and then find out i have to move and not be able to find a place that would allow me to have him. 
in regards to a less attainable pet i think i would enjoy having a serval, although im not a big fan of having a wild cat lol

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Nothing particularly amazing that i can think of lol


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I've always loved bugs, but found huge spiders a little intimidating. That is, until I started working at a place that had a G. rosea as an office pet! As soon as my boss picked Rosie up and showed her to me, I knew I needed one of my own. How had I never noticed how cool (and, dare I say, cute) tarantulas could be?! Anyhow, I got myself a rosea of my own, and added a few more spiders to my collection. That was 5 years ago.

It's way too difficult to choose just one favorite species! Here are a few I'm partial to, off the top of my head: A. diversipes, A. purpurea, A. versicolor, G. pulchra, G. acteon, B. emilia, P. rufilata, P. metallica.

My tarantula wishlist would currently be too massive to post here. For the moment, I've stopped collecting, but I'm no means done permanently.

Until recently, I would have said an Emerald Tree Boa or a sandfire Bearded Dragon, but since I got both of those last week, I have all I could want for now. Eventually, I would also like a Brazilian Rainbow Boa and a hedgehog.

I used to draw and paint, but haven't done so much for the past few years. I enjoy hiking, but am limited in my ability to do it since I currently have no car to drive to good spots with. These days, my main "hobbies" aside from animals are listening to music, and watching the occasional anime or movie.


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2011)

Q: What got you into this hobby?
A: I've always wanted exotic pets when I was a kid, I wanted snakes,lizards, frogs, scorpions, spiders. This one time I had caught 32 garder snakes in one day. It was awsome, I let them all go of coarse at the end of the day. I was never allow to keep any snakes or spiders growing up. My dad hated snakes and my mom had arachnophobia, so I was always told "when you live under my roof blah blah blah" So once I moved out I have a revilation remembering all the things I could do while under parents roof. So that began with my first T, an A.Avic.
Q: What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
A: I'd have to say my A.Avic, he/she really has some unique behaviors, along with the deadly accurate .50 caliber poo shooter he/she packs around cocked and loaded.
Q: What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have?
A: My dream tarantula would have to be the P. Irminia, I WANT ONE SOOOO BAD!!!! 
Q: What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? 
A: I would love to have a wolf mix pup. I was soo close to getting one, but my gf said hell no. Ended up getting two cute Siberian Huskies instead. 
Q: What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
A: I like Paintballing, Hunting, Fishing, Playing some tackle football, some backyard baseball, video games, having a fun time with my freinds and family. Roadtrips, traveling, playing some drinking games. I like thinking of new idea's for enclosure set up's and cage designs. Oh and surfin Youtube, for tarantula how to's and feeding vids can't get enough of robc's feeding vid's. and surfing the Arachnoboards to find someone that my knowledge and expierence's might help.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 27, 2011)

*What got you into this hobby?* Machismo - I had always been a bit arachnophobic. One day I went into a pet store while I was going to college and an old lady that was working there was letting a rosehair tarantula walk about her arm and at that point I thought to myself that if this old lady can do it, so can I. I asked to hold the spider, but could only tolerate it for a minute or so before getting creeped out, requesting her to take it off of me. I left the store after getting what I originally went to get there but went back later that evening and got that spider. I didn't touch it again until getting drunk one night and of course got my courage up enough to try to hold it and did so without problem. My interest started picking up after that. 

*What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?* Megaphobema mesomelas is my favorite spider to look at because of their size and coloration. 

*What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have?* Megaphobema mesomelas. They are rather hard to find and when they are, are more expensive than I'm currently willing to pay, even for a s'ling.


*What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?* Falcore from The Never Ending Story


----------



## hice20xx (Aug 28, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
My fear an lack of knowlege about Ts.
What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
I was colecting a lot of Ts but in a final I was fascinated of Poecilotherias. They are so cute and they make so a nice display pet.
What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have?
Poecilotheria metallica. But they are so expensive. Maybe in time i will have some .
What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
I will like to have a Godzilla


----------



## Josh Craig (Aug 28, 2011)

-Jumping Spiders. 
-Euathlus sp. bc they're awesome! 
-Encyocratella olivacea and Idiothele mira. 
-The next "big" tarantula 
-Martial arts.


----------



## darksidemxer (Aug 28, 2011)

Fear and misunderstanding lead me to them. Ive always been alil afraid of spiders after being biten alot as a kid. It hit me 1 night that i wanted a tarantula lol and i got rushed into it by my friends shop closing and feeling the need to rescue a poor lil obt


----------



## 0siris (Aug 28, 2011)

*What got you into this hobby? * I have always been different, most people talk about dogs and cats, I love seeing their expressions when I say I have 3 tarantulas.

*What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?* I can't say that I have a single favorite T. B.smithi, P.Irminia, C.cyaneopubescens, G.pulchra, I tend to gravitate towards new world terrestrials
*
What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?* G.pulchra

*What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?* Sugar Glider!

*What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?* I am an avid carp fisherman


----------



## mwahvz (Dec 25, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Not sure if this is already a thread, search came up neg. How bout a little social interaction between members? So...
> 
> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> ...


i'm really interested with these tarantulas, but it seems so hard to find in the Philippines and my parent won't allow me to keep one. 
I was able to have my 1st T, I bought it from a friend's friend. My friends think that I'm so weird keeping tarantulas.

My fave is my 1st T, albo, i named her creamsoda  since i only have a few right now, maybe i change my fave later. 

I just want to keep sugar gliders(i had one before), and fennec fox (i can't find one here in our country, if there is, i think it's really expensive.)

keep my self busy playing guitar, learning ukelele, doing photography and travel.


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 25, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
Well, I'm not sure it's really a hobby (yet), I got one just to keep as a pet. I'm terrified of spiders, but I went to this butterfly center that encourages understanding of insects. There was a handler that let me hold his gentle "Rosie" and it felt super soft, so I decided to adopt one of her babies. 

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
A panda!  But realistically, I'd like a German Shepherd when I have the land for it. 

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Digital Art, I love love love art! All kinds of art.  I also love playing video games. ^_^


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 25, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?

I don't remember exactly why, but I'd had snakes and a skink for a while and just wanted to expand my horizons a little bit. Got a G. pulchripes juvi at the local reptile store and it sort of went from there.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?

I'm not sure on this one. I love me some G. pulchripes, but recently I've really been interested in A. avicularia and L. parahybana. Haven't really been exposed to enough species for a long enough time to decide, but G. pulchripes thus far.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?

Hm.... I could get just about anything if I really wanted to, but I really, REALLY would like a P. metallica. 

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?

Tarantulas probably are my dream pet. Maybe an iguana? xD

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?

Listen to music, talk to friends, do school stuff, and research spiders.


----------



## arachnokid6 (Dec 25, 2011)

i loved bugs wen i was little and my mom got me a zebra leg tarantula and i started collecting i have 12 ts now


----------



## Huzi (Dec 25, 2011)

WHAT GOT YOU INTO THIS HOBBY?about 3 years ago when I was 13 I wanted a snake but my parents didn't allow me so instead I got a juvenile  G.rosea and ever since I've been hooked.

WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE TARANTULA AND WHY?I don't really have a favorite,but. Like old worlds and aboreals.

WHAT IS YOUR DREAM TARANTULA THAT YOU DON'T CURRENTLY HAVE?P.metallica ,P.miranda and M.balfouri.

WHAT DREAM ANIMAL WOULD YOU LIKE TO HAVE AS A PET?none

WHAT DO YOU DO BESIDE COLLECT SPIDERS FOR FUN?watch tv ,play ps3 and smoke a lot of hubbly


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (Dec 25, 2011)

Iv always loved spiders and used to keep funnelwebs and redbacks,iv wanted to get a tarantula but my pet stores didn't sell them.anyway mum and I went up to Hornsby in th shopping centre to meet a friend of mums,I took a stroll in th petstore and they had 3 1st instar selenocosmia crassipes for $10, I had to have one, and iv had my baby dortenia for 6 months and I have 2more!


----------



## vickywild (Dec 25, 2011)

*What got you into this hobby?* I'm not 100% sure. It was probably because my rodents kept dying and I was fed up of it, so went for something entirely different !

*What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?* That I've owned? If it's owned then that would be Brody. My first G.Rosea. Had her for 8 solid years  loved her. If you mean general species then hmm..I am quite fond of the H.Lividum. 

*What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?* Either T.Blondi or H.Lividum

*What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?* Bosc moniter 

*
What got you into this hobby?

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?* Nae a lot xD


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got tired of owning snakes and reptiles, so I thought tarantulas would be a change of pace. I'm hooked for life.


----------



## THECHAD (Dec 25, 2011)

1. What got into this hobby? Black Widows I have had a few of them as pets very good pet spider thought it was time to get a T 
2. What is my favorite T? My G. rosea CASS she is my baby 
3.What is my dream T? Right now it is a OBT rcf will be soon in my collection 
4. What is my dream animal? Any species tiger 
5. what do I do besides spiders? build turbo outlaw 10.5 cars and  ride dirt bikes


----------



## Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Not sure if this is already a thread, search came up neg. How bout a little social interaction between members? So...
> 
> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> ...


1. For some reason I was always interested in spiders after watching "James and the Giant Peach". The spider was always so nice to James because he took care of her when she would be around his home. She was saved by him and left on his window sill away from his aunts that would have killed her. Ever since then I never killed spiders like my friends and family would and instead I would place them by each of my windows and check up on them once in a blue. Years later, I was in a pet shop just minding my own when I saw a tarantula for the first time. I took her home. That simple. 
2. My favorite I think would be the Haplopelma Lividum species. My female, was the first tarantula I ever purchased and boy was I in for it! I should have bought a Grammostola Rosea or a Avicularia Avicularia, but I loved the color blue and the lighting speed I heard this Tarantula had. So I purchased my first tarantula, a Cobalt Blue. I have many memories with her escaping twice or three times and experiencing her personality which might sound weird that I think she has one, but she does. I feel that she knows me, my room, and what she's capable of. Amazing and most interesting tarantula I've ever owned. 
3. My dream would really be to own a male and female of every species, I don't have a specific dream tarantula
4. A dream animal I would like to have as a pet would be an owl. 
5. Besides collecting tarantulas, I am a full time student, play hockey, and do some mechanics in the garage building restomods.


----------



## Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

---------- Post added 12-26-2011 at 01:10 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





1hughjazzspider said:


> 1. Used to be absolutely terrified by any kind of spider. Then I bought my first T and have loved them since. And been addicted to buying new ones.
> 
> 2. I'm big on Avics, so probably either my Versi or my Purpurea. I just love their colors.
> 
> ...


I get asked the same thing by the ladies man, I hear ya. lol


----------



## fartbreath (Dec 26, 2011)

1. I just suddenly bought a couple of slings last October and my growing collection all started from there. I thought owning a tarantula or two would be cool and I was right!  

2. Although I like them all, I think my most favorite is the Brachypelma Albopilosum (next in line is Brachypelma Boehmei). It is one of my very first spiders and it's so docile, my girlfriend finds it very cuddly!

3. I'd like to get my hands on an Avicularia Versicolor or a P. Striata.

4. Ever since I was a child, I wished I had a T-Rex! No further explanation required, your honor.

5. Read sci-fi or fantasy novels, play a riff or two on my bass guitar and spend time with my girlfriend, Taps.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 26, 2011)

*points at Robc and Jon3800* Their fault! ROFL!


----------



## jakykong (Dec 27, 2011)

OK, I'll bite 

What got you into this hobby?
As a previous poster said, I've had an interest in odd pets pretty much forever. Rats (which I LOVE - but they die too soon, so I stopped getting them...), ferrets, garter snakes, I tried my hands at captive slugs at one point (the neighbors weren't so happy at the idea.) - anything I could get my hands on. The pet store, then as now, knew us by name.

At one point, the local pet store started carrying tarantulas. Now, while I know now far more than I did when I was 12 or 13, so my escapades generally weren't successful, I "quit" at about age 13 and it wasn't until this year that the withdrawal symptoms started kicking in. I'm back at it, much more researched this time.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?

I haven't made up my mind on this one yet. _Grammostola spp._ are nice for their odd mix of attitude and placitude, but OTOH, my P. murinus sling has taken his mansion of a sling enclosure and turned it into a labyrinth of webbing and dirt. I haven't seen him, but he's been my favorite so far .

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?

I think P. irminia has to be one of the most stunning tarantulas - definitely on my wish list after I've had some experience with an adult or at least juvie P. murinus (not just a sling). Give it time. 

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?

Y'know, I've had lots, and really, by far, the best pets I've had are the ones I can put in a cage when I don't want to be bothered. I like to read, I have weird working and sleeping hours, and when I'm working at the computer, I like to be left alone. With cats, if you don't give them attention, they take it. With dogs, at least ours, they require attention constantly. But with rats, ferrets, tarantulas - if you don't want to deal with them right this moment, leave them in their cage/enclosure, and they can wait. 

Soo... small animals, I guess! Tarantulas (and other spiders/bugs) have been awesome; I can spend time observing them or, to a limited extent, interacting with them (normally that's just feeding). But if I don't want to feed them today, mreh, they'll be totally fine until tomorrow.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?

I play several instruments; My personal favorite is the Electric Violin (which, in spite of the same concept, is entirely different feeling from the dead-tree type). Mandolin comes a close second. I've dabbled with synthesizers, a drum machine, and a little guitar, but the orchestral-tuned strings always get me . And I read a lot. Anything I can get my hands on - always the month's Scientific American and National Geographic, usually some sci-fi novel or another (I've been very happy that one of Michael Chrichton's manuscripts was published this year!). And I program computers (my area of study at school)... and, of course, none of the above get me chicks, but so be it, I can wait until Mrs. Perfect comes along.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
Ever since i was a kid i loved spiders but could never have the attention span at that age, now i do so i raise them .

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
Absolute fav...So many, but i would choose H Maculata, black and white, both my fav colours.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
Heteroscodra maculata

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
Tiger cos they are cute

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
I photograph, make my own vivarium scapes, keep fishes, collect and grow carnivorous plants, collect scorpions and centipedes.


----------



## Vespula (Dec 27, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
> 
> ...


When I was in first grade, a teacher brought a rose hair to the annual Halloween Carnivale. Been hooked ever since

That's a good question... It's probably a tie between my Grammostola pulchripes and my Aphonopelma chalcodes. Just because they're so wonderful. 

Anything in the genus Aphonopelma. I'm addicted. 

Tarantulas have always been my dream... other than them maybe scorpions?

Uh... not much. Full time college student, student worker in the Entomology Department at my school, spider addict. So basically spider take up all or most of my time in one way or another. I like video games, especially the suspense/horror genres. 



A7xConnor said:


> social life has dropped a LOT since having diabetes ):


I know how you feel. I've had the 'betes since before I had my tarantulas.


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby? Acquaintance moving to India needed a home for her G. rosea, I reluctantly agreed to take it.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? My female B. smithi Ruby, she walks out onto my hand on her own when I open the lid to her enclosure (75% of the time), and proceeds to hang out on my arm or shirt for hours on end.

What is your dream tarantula that you don't currently have? I. seladonium

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? Falkor the Luck Dragon

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun? other stuff


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 27, 2011)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Not sure if this is already a thread, search came up neg. How bout a little social interaction between members? So...
> 
> What got you into this hobby?
> 
> ...


A 2" Female Aphonopelma reversum that me and my mom caught when i was 8. (10yrs later shes 5.5" and the biggest sweetheart)

My favorite T has to be my M.balfouri, even at barely 1.5" shes trying to kill me. ^_^

My dream tarantula I'de have to say is an adult female E.olivicae, im a sucker for baboons.

As far as dream animals go, either an albino snowflake atrox or a Gabboon viber.

Aside from collecting tarantulas, Im the frontman for a post-hardcore/alternative band.


----------



## GregorSamsa (Dec 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
*Since I was small, I've been attracted to insects & spiders. I grew up being the weird girl who played with them & wouldn't let anyone kill them in my presence. I've also had a variety of exotic pets & reptiles. When my beloved bunny died, I decided to get a tarantula. Maybe subconsciously to distract me. Then I got a few more... And then a few more 

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
*All of them! Hmm, it's hard to pick an absolute favorite- they're all great. I guess... My A. hentzi. She's special to me because she was my first.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
*Like others, Monocentropus balfouri. I would also like to get a P. irminia.

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
*I've been working at the boy to let me get a teacup pig. He's not budging. Dream animal that I definitely won't ever be able to have as a pet? Bat(s)!! I also find groundhogs adorable.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
*Spoon with my boston terriers, pay money to have pictures ground into my flesh, cook delicious food, hike muddy trails, ride fast motorcycles, drink good beer. Read books... comic books, medical books, fiction & science fiction books, science books.


----------



## annabelle (Dec 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?
when i was little i had a childrens field guide to insects and spiders and i would read it every day and i had gotten an interest in creepy crawlies! a couple years ago i began to keep bugs as pets because i find them so fascinating. shortly thereafter i got my first tarantula and now i'm hooked.


What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
my favorite tarantula that i own is my brachyplema albopilosum because she was my first. she's also got a pretty bold personality for an albo! my favorite tarantula in general is probably g. pulchra, i find them so beautiful.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
i would like an avicularia purpurea or poecilotheria metallica.

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
piebald ball python. they are gorgeous! maybe one day. :love:

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
take pictures of things, draw, hike, collect insects.


----------



## SBeekman (Dec 27, 2011)

What got you into this hobby?:
Well, I've been fascinated by both insects and spiders ever since I was really small, but at the same time was extremely frightened of them. I remember drawing any insect or spider that I saw in my backyard (drawing/painting is still a hobby of mine). Ever since I got a T. Stirmi and having to handle giant locusts, that fear has completely vanished! 

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?:
Well, I only have one, so, my T. Stirmi. Although I love the way Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens T's look. Sadly, don't have enough space in my residence to house another spider.


What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?:
See former question. 

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?:
A raven. 

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?:
Painting, playing guitar, composing music, collecting records, watching movies, reading books (mostly philosophy books).


----------



## Spiderveins80 (Dec 28, 2011)

*What got you into this hobby?* When I was Younger i'd catch wolf spiders and any other spiders around, it was awesome. As I became older it felt weird crawling around looking for spiders.Ffor some reason I never even considered keeping a tarantula until I seen an OBT at a local pet shop. The owner of the store said it had escaped several times and that it had tried to attack her. She told me I could have him for free. We'll I couldn't resist its beautiful orange and black colors. Also I figured since id kept spiders befor it  probably wouldn't be so hard, I was wrong, he is the most terrifying creature in the world. I love Cheeto sooooo much!! Haha we have had many crazy moments and it's only been two months. btw I have six total tarantulas now and yes Im constantly doing homework on these guys. and when I say homework I mean eating chinese food and watching Tarantulaguy1976 videos.lol

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? CHEETO!!!

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have? a Tarantula with laser shooting eyeballs!

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? A Gremlin or a scottish fold kitten

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun? I try tp preserve energy by laying on my couch, just in case there's trouble.


----------



## Blackdiiamonds (Dec 28, 2011)

I've always really loved Spiders, I live in Australia and we have pretty dangerous spiders. When I was about 6 I saved my mother from touching a Red-back. My favourite Tarantula(s) would have to be Mexican Red Knee and a Chaco Golden Knee, because they have a beautiful nature, they are fairly large spiders and the colours!!! I don't have a spider, though I do have a stuffed one LOL. Goliath Bird Eater, would have to be my dream animal... I'm a Make-up Artist, so I have a shitload of make-up I collect.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 28, 2011)

The death of my beloved hamster. I decided it was time to get something with not face.


----------



## Jeepergirl1992 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Who, me?*

What got you into this hobby?
    I've loved spiders since I was a little girl. I captured a really pretty tarantula on a trip to Colorado when I was 8 or so, which I unfortunately dropped when I took it to school for show and tell (Something that makes my stummy twist remembering it, now that I know how delicate they are) Now that I live away from home, I decided to start collecting.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
    G. rosea. Might sound dumb, they are pretty common and everything. I like roses because they seem the most human. One minute they love you and the next they wanna bite your fingers off. They are common and beautiful, so I relate to them more so than other spiders. 

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
    Avicularia versicolor. Who could possibly not find that spider adorable as a sling and gorgeous as an adult?

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
    Teacup pig. I want one so bad, it hurts a little on my insides.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
    I sew/quilt, go for Jeep rides, watch movies with good IMDB ratings


----------



## bighampton (Jan 20, 2012)

Watching all of RobC's awesome videos inspired me to try and get over my fears( it worked really well). Any type of avic is amazing and my favorite. My dream T would be an A. Braushauseni because they are adorable. I would love a giant tarantula who talked in Sigourney Weaver's voice and let me ride it like a horse. I also enjoy fishing, music, and reading.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Jan 21, 2012)

i don't have any t's yet, but what got me interested in them was stories of my moms she had when she was in her 20's. she had really cool stories about how it ate 5 pinkie mice when it was only suppose to have1!

that is to hard to pick what animal i would want. there is so many i want right now, but just need the room for.


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 21, 2012)

My sister's husband's H. lividum


----------



## Jim1990 (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was about 10 years old I walked into a pet store that sold nothing but tarantulas, scorpions and myropods. I found it to be a very weird but very intersting thing to see. Afterwards I got my first G. Rosea and B. Albop. Ever since then I have been collecting tarantulas and scorpions.

I would have to say the P. Regalis is my top favoiret because of the patterns and the temperment of the P. regalis. You never know what it is going to do. It can be still one moment and then teleporting everywhere the next sometimes without good reason. Also can be a very active tarantula. 

My dream tarantula is a P. metallica. Very beautiful!

My dream animal is a Columbian Red Tail boa. However I would never have the space or the ability to handle by myself.

Besides collecting spiders I love to go shooting at my local gun range or just sit back and relax.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2012)

*1) What got you into this hobby?*
Probably the fact that when I was a kid, I collected all sorts of spiders around where I lived and held them in captivity in jars, watching them web and the like. At some point I got kind of scared about them and released them back into their natural habitat where I took them from. Then I didn't think about that stuff for almost 20 years and at some point was trolling UTube and found RobC's videos, then Jon3800 and so on. Couldn't watch enough of them and started research, ordering books and talking to people. Well, now I have 2 T's and 4 more on the way, lol. Damn addictions!

*
2) What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?*
Probably P. metallica. Only reason I am not yet getting one is their price and the fact that I'm a starter after all. I just don't trust myself enough to care for a P. metallica without getting bit from that one. I have A LOT of respect for Poecis and before I am not 100% sure about myself, I won't get one.

Aside from that, probably E. pulcherimaklaasi, Homoeomma spec "blue", all the Avics (especially the purpurea!), Smithi (because it's a classic), P. irminia - all because of their looks actually. The irminia mostly because because she's "partly like a Poeci, but without the bad venom of those.


*3) What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?*
0.1 P. metallica 


*4) What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?*
Uhm, NO idea right now, really. Kinda hard question 


*5) What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?*
Spending time with my GF, playing computergames if I have the time, listening to music.


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 9, 2012)

What got you into this hobby?
I've always loved the idea of having a miniature discovery channel show in my room. The overall size of tarantulas has enticed me as well. 


What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? 
OBT. I love their webs and variety in personalities. They never seem to dissapoint :biggrin:


What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
Poecilotheria sp. in general but P subfusca "Highland" in particular :love: . I actually find them prettier than a P metallica and I'm currently saving up for one! Their dark tones are my favorite patterns out of all the pokies, haplos, and other prettier Ts out there. 


What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? 
Jungle carpet python. My most favorite snake of all. I'd have one now if it wasn't up to my parents :sarcasm:


What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Spending time with my gf, writing and singing my own songs, drawing, skateboarding, playing videogames, riding motorcycles, and longboarding with my Husky.


----------



## Bigboy (Feb 9, 2012)

My own fear of spiders and confrontational personality.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Feb 9, 2012)

What got you into this hobby?:

 My old Pet Care Manager at Petsmart had them.  At first I was like "you're crazy" but then I started taking care of a little spider we caught at the store and became fascinated.  My manager went to a reptile convention and bought me my first T, a G rosea I have named Scarlet.  After that I was hooked.  I love seeing the beauty in something that most people fear.  

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?:

 I have since gotten a GBB and just order a B vagans and a G pulchripes.  My G Rosea though is my favorite, she has the best temperament.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?:

 I really want an OBT someday

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?:

 Way too many, I'd like miniature horse, a dog, a Bearded Dragon, and Dart Frogs.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?:

 I collect Model horses, and anime figures (thought I haven't bought either in a while.)  I also collect books, and fish.


----------



## Quintin (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm scared to death of spiders so a friend of mine suggested adopting a T. to overcome my fear. It's been 6 months and it's defiantly working. Can't wait to get home to see my 2 T's. Even had a small house spider walk on me this morning.


----------



## funkymonk (Feb 10, 2012)

What got me in? - When I was a kid I used to stay with my garndparents and visit a LPS in the late 70's that had all sorts of exotics, lizzards, snakes, inverts and what I most remember was the B smithi's they had, can't remember if they had any other T species and of course I was never allowed one back then, so guess since childhood I've always wanted one, years later I just thought what the hell, and after a lot of research got myself a G rosea, now have 10 different species and counting...  

My Favourite? - Love them all, but special to me is my G rosea (my first T), my B smithi (the one I always wanted) my G pulchra (very docile, always active, stunning in black) my OBT (colour, webbing, character)

My dream T? - Guess it would have to be M balfouri, as I love baboon's, and want a few more OW's but a little expensive at the moment.

Dream Pet? - Would love to get another cat, yeah, I know that's not very exotic, but I'm without one now for first time in 30 years, just a plain old moggie would do but living in a flat near a busy road at the moment so would not be fair or practical to get one (plus cats and spiders not a good mix, my last one was always up at my rosies tank at every opportunity!). Always wanted some chickens too.

Other intersts - Into extreme sports, especially mountain biking, skateboarding (longboarding these days) and BMX, used to race back in the day but now restore old school BMX bikes, skiing, classic cars, motorbikes (customs, streetfighters and bobbers), collected many different things over the years but space is limited in flat and garage full of various bikes these days


----------



## RJ2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Why?
It's all my friends fault, saw his LP and was like dayum!
favorite? 
My fav are my E.cyanognathus, bold colors, attitude, and speed!
dream T's 
want some M.balfouri to do a big communal.
dream pets 
more R.leachianus, and more U.phantasticus, and more T's of course!
Other 
ride bikes, paint and draw.


----------



## GxTx (Feb 13, 2012)

What got you into this hobby?
Started keeping Scorpions and wanted something different, ive been scarred of sipders since an early age, but for some reason im not very scared of Tarantulas. I find them fascinating and couldnt belive what a diverse arrange of colours and species they came in and i found Jon3800's youtube channel and watched all of his vids, did my homework on what T's i think i would like and after many trips to the local pet store ended up with a B.Albo sling and a B.Smithi sling. I find T's much more interesting than my scorps. I was always looking at T's when i went to the store to get stuff for my Scorpions hahaha.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
I can only narrow this down to three, due to their colourations. P.Metallica, C.Cyaneopubescens and H.Lividum.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
C.Cyaneopubescens - have one on order though 

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
Would really like a Bengal Cat, im a huge fan of cats.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?
Play in a band, BMX, not alot else really.


----------



## Kraine (Feb 13, 2012)

What got you into this hobby?

Ever since I flat-out stopped being afraid of spiders when I was little, I've thought tarantulas were cute. I worked at a pet store and would hold a g. rosea they had sometimes (foolish in hindsight..). 
Then just last year I went to the Hamburg expo and found myself completely entranced looking at all the T's. They were so pretty and awesome.. And after talking extensively about what I needed to do to care for one and walking back and forth for a few hours, I just bought a g. pulchra sling. Totally in love ever since.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?

I'm biased here, as I've only had one spider! G. pulchras are the best!  He's such a docile little guy and he does all this cool <edit> that I love to watch, and it's really amusing seeing my family slowly start to like him. I love how black he is after a molt. And since he's so calm, I can play with him gently without fear of him getting aggressive.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?

Oh gosh. So many. I think my next T will be a B. emilia. I love the coloration! A. diversipes is ridiculously gorgeous too. And E. murinus.

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?

A Red-Tailed Black Cockatoo! :0

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun?

Hang glide, draw, hang out with friends, read.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 14, 2012)

It all started out with one wolf spider then it went down hill from there.:


----------



## arachnidtobias (Feb 14, 2012)

1. What got me into this hobby was being afraid of spiders all my life. 
2. Would have to be my B.Albo sling. Extremely cute!! I'm not gay bro.
3. Full grown B.Albo, T.Blondi, OBT and B.Smiti.
4. Same as N#3
5. Girlfriends lol

---------- Post added 02-14-2012 at 01:34 PM ----------




bighampton said:


> Watching all of RobC's awesome videos inspired me to try and get over my fears( it worked really well). Any type of avic is amazing and my favorite. My dream T would be an A. Braushauseni because they are adorable. I would love a giant tarantula who talked in Sigourney Weaver's voice and let me ride it like a horse. I also enjoy fishing, music, and reading.



ROBC and JOB 3800!!


----------



## Monaandrosie (Feb 14, 2012)

What got you into this hobby? watching RobC and Jon3800

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? B.Smithi , purely for the colour and the temperament

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have? A.Versicolour

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? more T's

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun? tweet


----------



## grizzle (Feb 14, 2012)

1. I wanted to get over my ridiculous fear of spiders. What better way than to get a pet spider?
2. I really love Brachypelma albopilosum. They are so hairy!
3. I really want an E. campestratus
4. Dream animal? Something awesome like the Lochness Monster. 
5. Tattoos


----------



## BubbleTrouble (Feb 20, 2012)

*B.albopilosum*

I was strolling along a shopping mall and I was always spell bound the venomous snakes and exotic reptiles. It so happened that the owner was handling a B.albopilosum female or "curly" back then and explaining to the client how docile the B.albopilosum was. Well needless to say the would be client was only interested in the show, and I ended up buying the B.albopilosum Female with a expensive vivarium, decor and brown crickets to go. I returned the next day and bought 2 N.chromatus slings and was told to buy a book called "The Tarantula Keepers guide". 

That is all I remember as the rest faded away I collected and collected and collected even more species to a point where they all needed a wall-to-wall cubit with temperature, humidity and ventilation control. I sold most of my collection and started back up again from scratch, I am just glad I had all my equipment and knowledge and will start keeping only a few species that captivated my heart.


----------



## Thomas2015 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always had an interest in exotic animals. When I was little, after some coaxing of my parents I got them to agree to letting me have a Rose Hair. Scruffy was my first tarantula, and I had him for two or three years before he matured and passed away. After he was gone, I didn't get any new arachnid pets until I got to college, where I decided in my new-found freedom that it would be great to have another tarantula. Thus, Scruffy the second came to be, and I had him for about the same amount of time until he too passed away. Now I'm in veterinary school, studying avian and exotic medicine and at the same time I have a couple tarantulas here (a chaco and a suntiger): and looking to get a couple more. They've been a blast and I'm always learning from them!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 20, 2012)

What got you into this hobby? My betta fish kept dying, but I like having critters. So I tried to find something cheaper to keep and lower maintenance; I ended up doing a lot of research on tarantulas. I didn't really "like" spiders before, but my research really cleared up some of the common misconceptions about tarantulas (and spiders in general). 

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why? My favorite tarantula that I own (thus far) is my Brachypelma boehmei, simply because it's my smallest spider that I get to watch grow up. The others I purchased more toward adult sizes. I drool over countless others online/in books, though.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have? GBB. One day, though...

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet? A sea otter. Or a siamang.

What do you do besides collect spiders for fun? Read. Roller skate. Watch movies, etc.


----------



## kristinnandbenn (Feb 20, 2012)

1.  A neighbor had a tarantula when I was young and I found it interesting. I saw a avic avic at a LPS and it encouraged me to look online, where I purchased my first sling.

2.  My B. vagans due to it being my first T and it's personality. 

3.  P. muticus

4 . Any dog that isnt small. 

5 . I play lead guitar in a hardcore/metal band (www.facebook.com/territorymusic) I have a job grooming animals and I like to sit around the fire during the weekend, and not remember a thing.


----------



## gottarantulas (Feb 20, 2012)

Two things: 1) I've been a reptile guy for years (since I was a kid and I'm 40 now), still have a collection of lizards and monitors but given my work schedule (yep, that non-stop social worker schedule with paper and the like...) I was looking to add more critters to the collection but, something that didn't require as much maintainence and attention yet was still relatively worthwhile and challenging...the thought of tarantulas crossed my mind.
2) By happenstance I came across a RobC video and began to watch another, then another, then anothe.  I then went from passing thought to action...two weeks later I was at a reptile show and purchased my first T, a Haplopelma minax. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 21, 2012)

What got you into this hobby?
Always loved critters of all kinds, one day i went to a guy's house who had the entire thing filled with various animals. he had a shelving rack with over 1000 Ts and gave me a P.murinus for free. A couple weeks later I went back and got 15 Ts from him. How I wish I could get that same group again lol.

What is your absolute favorite Tarantula and why?
The favorite one for me is a very tough call. But I would say watching my P metallica sling grow was pretty awesome. most 'pet' like one I had was a G. rosea who was about as 'friendly' as I could imagine a T to be. Also I once had a T.blondi that was a very bright and fiery orange colour, I would love to have one like that again.

What is your dream tarantula that you dont currently have?
I want another P. metallica and L. violaceps

What dream animal, would you like to be able to have as a pet?
a cougar and a red fox


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Feb 21, 2012)

In my case, a professor who I was working with showed me how ridiculous my phobia was by just letting a MM crab spider run across her hand and off it. I decided I did not want to let my phobia control me, so I decided to research the FACTS about spiders and their bites. That led me to learn about tarantulas, which I feared above all other spiders due to their size. I started to cure my phobia by learning about them and looking at pictures of the prettier ones and well, before I knew it, I had learned that about 95% of my fear was bull****, and that the remaining five percent of the basis for it could be handled by not going near any spider with the genus name Atrax or Phoneutria. Also before I knew it, I found myself wanting a pet tarantula of my own. I went from an arachnophobe to an arachnophile in under a week, which is when I signed on here. It is also the reason for my user name. A year later and a successful convincing of my parents later, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't have any Ts because all my mom thinks of them as "damn spiders". But will that stop me? Absolutely not!
As soon as I get the money, I'm buying whatever T I like. G rosea or A versicolor, the only two Ts I really want.

What pulled me to this hobby was watching Japanese Bug Fighting videos. Lol
After watching some vids, I thought "I wonder if any of these bugs are kept as pets..."
And fwala.

Dream Pet Animals: Corn Snakes, King Snakes, shoot, Jungle Corn Snakes even!
Or some Milk and King snakes.
Or some Carpall Pythons. Or Wall Pythons.
I love hybrid snakes! I also like leopard geckos. Boy, do I want some of those again.
And some emperor scorps.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Feb 21, 2012)

1. When I was 13 or so. My brother and I went to the pet store and randomly bought a G. Rosea. Then two Christmases ago my brother bought me a Avic avic that got me started in the hobby.

2. I would have to say a tie between A. versicolor & GBB. Versicolor because I like how they are blue as slings and morph into that red-ish purple haze color. Its just awesome how they change. Plus they are beautiful. Then I like the GBB for its coloration and elegant webs.

3. B. smithi, GBB, and P. Metallica of course. Used to have a GBB but it died. I feel that every T hobbyist should have the trademark B. smithi. Then come one who doesnt want a P. metallica. I know they are "over-rated" to some people but they look amazing.

4. A full size male lion. He would probably eat me...but still. If he wouldn't eat me. OH YEAH! Totally my dream animal for a pet.

5. School, Video Games, Cars, Computers, Drink, Smoke, Live concerts, and Listen to music like 24 hours a day.


----------

